# Sambo?



## Cobra (Jun 3, 2004)

I've heard Sambo is a Russian martial art which is similar to wrestling. Can anyone tell me some more info about it?


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 3, 2004)

Here's  a writeup by Scott Sonnon


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Jun 4, 2004)

There's also a few varieties. Combat Sambo and Sport Sambo to name a few. Once again, its all about your goals.


----------

